

Converting Python2 to Python3 [video] - sshamte
https://www.neckbeardrepublic.com/screencasts/converting-python-2-to-python-3

======
IgorPartola
I have recently started writing small stand-alone scripts/apps in Python3.
It's been a pretty interesting experience. Aside from certain frameworks not
supporting Python3, it's been pretty easy. The biggest problem for having code
that I want to run on Python 2 and 3 has been unicode vs str literals until I
discovered

    
    
      # encoding: utf-8
      from __future__ import unicode_literals
    

After that the only code that explicitly does something different is a library
I have (<https://github.com/ipartola/groper>) which cares explicitly about int
vs long.

